# few more of harley



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

taken today


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

He is such a cutie  he really suits his name too


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

thank you he is a wee cutie


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Such a cutie....great pics.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww my fave...

he has grown has'nt he ...look like my romey a bit..:thumbup:


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

yeah he's grown a good bit but will probably grow a wee bit more i would think


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He's adorable, how old is he?


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

he is almost 7 months old


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww he is very cute,......


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

missyme said:


> he is almost 7 months old


Like I said he is my fav, and I would dog nap for the weekend if I could,lol! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

ha ha if he goes missing ill have to head to canada


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Just had to, he is to sweet!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

missyme said:


> ha ha if he goes missing ill have to head to canada












yeah but at least you well have a vacation, I well have to make sure and do it in the summer time,lol! to cold now!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

he's a cutie


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is so cute. The more pics you post the more I want a Chi myself. (I never considered a Chi until I saw him)


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Fleur said:


> He is so cute. The more pics you post the more I want a Chi myself. (I never considered a Chi until I saw him)


There is some real pretty ones, trust me! :thumbup:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

Fleur said:


> He is so cute. The more pics you post the more I want a Chi myself. (I never considered a Chi until I saw him)


i didnt set out to get a chi i wanted a yorkie but a friend told me about harley i went to see him that night and fell in love he was the last one left so i think im lucky to have him


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Awwwwwww, how cute is he


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

missyme said:


> i didnt set out to get a chi i wanted a yorkie but a friend told me about harley i went to see him that night and fell in love he was the last one left so i think im lucky to have him


anytime your not looking he is mine,lol! just in love with him myself!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a lovely boy, bless him xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww hes very Sweet!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> aww hes very Sweet!


love your pic of yours lying on the couch


----------

